# If you live near Dallas



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I recently joined a group that helps animal get new homes, but requires that it's member's not charge people for the animals. I have been looking for a kitten, but I don't feel that some of the shelters near me should be asking for things like my social security #. I understand some of the questions but that?! I'm sorry, but that's way too personal.

Anyway, there is a post on there by a guy named David. He has a LOT of kittens and young cats that he is desperately trying to find homes for. Apparently his neighborhood was being overrun by stray kittens, and rather than dumping them at the local pound, he took them in. He has set up his garage for them and is now spending time with them and getting them used to human contact. If anyone in the area is interested, the site is http://www.dfwpetpatrol.com. It's under the free kittens section. I am going to look at them tomorrow to see if i like any of them. I'll update this once I know more.

Lenore


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

That was kind of him to take the kittens in, I hope he finds homes for all of them soon.

I just wanted to say that sometimes the shelters are asking you personal information for the safety of the animals. There are crazy people out there that may have some animal abuse history in their past, alot of shelters will run a mini-background check on potential adopters to make sure their animals get good homes. 

Good luck with picking out a kitty.!Im in Dallas but I have my hands full with my twin terrors here; I will let my co-workers know.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I understand that. I do. I just felt like I was being interrogated when i asked what the requirements were for adopting a cat. I might have been open to discusing certain information, but putting my social on a piece of paper that then hung on a wall above the cages was too much for me. I guess everyone's different, but I've been screwed over in the past and I am really wary of things like that.

I don't mind answering the questions about my past pets or providing references, or my landlord's # and such, but some things that are personal to me, should remain that way. My social got screwed up a few years ago and I was listed as dead. I couldn't get credit, get into my bank account, register for school and so on. I can't let my life be put on hold like that again.

But anyway, I'm just glad that this guy's doing this. It means that these poor cats get homes and hopefully will be cared for the right way.


----------

